# Sweep Second Hand !?



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

I love the sweep second hand movement on Rolex without the jerking movement as on so many watches ! Do any other makes have a sweeping secondhand like Rolex ????? Cheers mike


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Automatic watches have a sweep second hand. Quartz watches have a 'ticking' hand.

The higher the beat rate of an auto, the smoother the hand. Rolex run at 28800 bpm. Some watches run to 36000 bpm.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes any other automatic or manual wind watch with a 28800 bph escapement will have the same sweep second hand as Rolex

Then you have 36000 bph movements like the Zenith El Primero which is even smoother :thumbup:


----------



## silent lucidity (Feb 27, 2010)

Best value for money with quality are the Seiko 5's IMHO. There's a huge range of choice on a certain auction site, just check peoples feedback before buying.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

So the seiko 5 has a sweep second hand like Rolex ? Do they start at around Â£80 ? Thankyou for the replies


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Seiko 5 movements are 21600 bph I think, still smooth


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

For really smooth, try an early seventies electronic watch. These were the forerunner of quartz and are also known as hummers. The bulova accutron is the best known, but they use the accutron name on quartz watches now so be aware.

I haven't seen a seiko spring drive, but I understand they are incredibly smooth


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm going to look for a vintage seiko automatic on eBay with leather strap cheers mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It's worth checking amazon too, as they had new seiko 5's recently for Â£50!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bulova`s Precisionist range have a super smooth second hand & Amazon currently have the 96B128 on sale at Â£99


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Â£99?????? Gotta go see.........................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Will people plea



harryblakes7 said:


> Â£99?????? Gotta go see.........................


There`s only four left at this price, I`m hoping people will buy them because I`m very tempted & have promised myself I`ll cut back on my purchases :sweatdrop:


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Can't see it at Â£99 says Â£179.95 ?? Is it the brown leather strap version ? My wife enjoys a black strap


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AudiR8 said:


> Can't see it at Â£99 says Â£179.95 ?? Is it the brown leather strap version ? My wife enjoys a black strap


Put a search on Amazon for... Bulova Men's Watch 96B128 :wink2:

Edit- just noticed it has the brown leather strap but I`m sure you could find a black one to suit, possibly from Roy :rltb:


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Found it yes just 4 left but alas I'm not keen on the look of it sorry but will be a bargain for someone ! Cheers mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

AudiR8 said:


> Can't see it at Â£99 says Â£179.95 ?? Is it the brown leather strap version ? My wife enjoys a black strap


Starting to fit right in to the forum I see! "*My wife enjoys a black strap" *

Even cheapie mechanicals will tend to have a sweep rather than a jump seconds hand. Alpha for example, at around Â£40 or so, but as said, the higher the beat rate, the better the look of the smooth sweep. Vintage Timex, loads of others, your choice and price point is wid.

:weed:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Any centrally located second hand is considered a "sweep" second hand. The term is used to differentiate them from watches with a sub-second dial.

This is more of a question of degree of movement of the second hand. A typical quartz watch moves 6 degrees each time it moves. A 28,800 bpm second hand moves .75 degrees each time it moves, thus the smoother appearance. 

Later,

William


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

My wife likes to wear a black leather strap and yes she enjoys the other strap too


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> For really smooth, try an early seventies electronic watch. These were the forerunner of quartz and are also known as hummers. The bulova accutron is the best known, but they use the accutron name on quartz watches now so be aware.
> 
> I haven't seen a seiko spring drive, but I understand they are incredibly smooth


Just in case you haven't seen an Accutron hand move, here's a clip.....


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow that is smooth, I might have to pick one up, I'm going to look now


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

So what is the cheapest nice automatic watch with sweep second hand and leather strap ? Is it at amazon or on eBay ? Please could you give full model number name and price thankyou mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Part of the 'fun' of the hobby is doing the research yourself.... Why not see what you can find?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Edit - must read title!


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Still haven't found a nice auto with leather strap ? Yes I've looked very hard indeed !


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Try Creation Watches (Singapore) and look at Orient. This one: Orient Classic Automatic ER2C008B Mens Watch is Â£54. You get free Fedex delivery in 3 days and I've never had to pay taxes buying from them. Orient are good quality. The sweep rate is similar to Seiko but isn't going to be as completely smooth as a Rolex or an ETA movement but for Â£50!?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

For a real smooth sweep 2nd hand I think you need at least 28800bph, there are many vintage models, at still quite reasonable prices, here are a few of mine


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just saw the orient watch for Â£54 at creation watches New York with free delivery ! Is this a good brand are they well made ??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, great value for money... You might get nabbed for import duty and tax and a carrier admin fee if you buy from outside the EU though .......


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I love my orient XL 200 mtre diver but its on a large black rhino strap.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Is orient Swiss made ??


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

No

Think about the name of the watch


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Silly me it's made in the same country as seiko ?? Think I'm best to carry on looking at eBay for nice seiko vintage


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nothing wrong with Orient, they make some great watches at reasonable prices & if you aren`t too keen on their base level models check out the Orient Star & Royal Star ranges.

Here`s a few of mine...

*Orient 3 Star, 17 Jewel Manual Wind early `80`s*










I bought it in October 1987 for less then Â£10 from a shop in a bus station in Kuala lumpur Maylasia & it`s still going strong 

Here`s some more recent models...

*Orient CER1A001B0 cal.46D 21 Jewels*










*Orient CEX4001DO cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*










& a couple from the higher quality `Star` range...

*Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*










*ORIENT STAR YFR00001B0, cal. 46S 23 jewels.*


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice indeed wear them with pride young man


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

AudiR8 said:


> Silly me it's made in the same country as seiko ?? Think I'm best to carry on looking at eBay for nice seiko vintage


I wouldn't dismiss Orient out of hand. The ones I've had kept better time out of the box than the Seikos I've had. In fact on a par with my ETA powered watches. Every Seiko I've had has lost time. (I know that may be a controversial opinion but it's been my experience)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Stinch said:


> I wouldn't dismiss Orient out of hand. The ones I've had kept better time out of the box than the Seikos I've had. In fact on a par with my ETA powered watches. Every Seiko I've had has lost time. (I know that may be a controversial opinion but it's been my experience)


My own limited experience too. I ran a test on an Orient Mako and a Seiko Orange Monster last summer before taking them on holiday. I still have the orient, but have sold the OM.

Re. the seconds hand, I'm prepared to put up with a little judder to have the nice mellow tick of my 18000bph vintages. I'm not keen on the faster beat - sounds like a squirrel on Red Bull to me! :angry2:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Not sure it's been made clear, most lower end Seikos and Orients and Miyota movements (in Invictas & others) are 6 beat per sec movements. You have to move up to ETA movements to get that "Rolex-like" 8 beats per second. Most can't tell the difference.

I have two Orients, one fair quality but an excellent retro design (horrible lume), another a ltd ed racing model, fun design, better lume (lasts 6-8 hrs), came on a nice nappa leather band (which I put in the box).





































Bear in mind, you can get a watch like my retro Orient on SS, and pick any leather strap you fancy, better quality than the maker's. Mine looks and wears great on a NOS Hirsch genuine croc. I have the ER1S on a Hirsch Medici, love it that way, only take it off to put it on a NATO for race weekends.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

To-night, we were scheduled to dance out in West Lothian, but the snow put the kybosh on that. Mrs Mel wanted me to wear the XMAS Tourquoise Shirt (trendy me :rofl2: ) so I trawled through the watch and picked out a manual wind Vostok with a greeny/tourquoise dial to wear, gave it a wind, and remembered, for the money, Boctok/ostok are quite smooth - - i'd forgotten about that in my earlier posts. :yes:

A watch taht you can get for about Â£45 or therabouts - - another contender for a smooth cheapie, or a cheap smoothie :lol:


----------

